# DiCaprio is going to screw up the Great Gatsby remake



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 3, 2012)

Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby comes out later this year.

I think leonardo DiCaprio was a terrible casting choice for gatsby, his round blob of face and angst will  mess it up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2012)

di caprio is n't very handsome indeed


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, he needs more of a defined jawline, but thats not even the worst part.

I feel like he's stuck in shutter island mode. He has been playing all these middle-aged angsty roles in the past few years, i feel like thats all he's going to bring to the character.

I also don't think he's *glamorous* enough.


----------



## Bart (Jul 3, 2012)

He is a rambunctious sort, ain't he?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

The movie isn't even about yet and won't be for like 5 months. Lets not jump to conclusion so early.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2012)

he seems fatter than he is


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The movie isn't even about yet and won't be for like 5 months. Lets not jump to conclusion so early.



Yeah I'm sure the movie is gonna be great, but I'm just lamenting the fact that DiCaprio got Gatsby



Bart said:


> He is a rambunctious sort, ain't he?



I guess so, maybe circa 2005?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 3, 2012)

Luhrmann as the director was a lot a worse decision imo


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

> I feel like he's stuck in shutter island mode. He has been playing all these middle-aged angsty roles in the past few years, i feel like thats all he's going to bring to the character.



His character in Inception and Shutter Island were pretty much the same.

If anything I think he's the only thing that's not awful about this adaptation. The sets look awful, Luhrmann sucks and Maguire as Nick is about the worst casting I can think of.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Leo is pretty lousy.  But this isn't his fault.  This film was always going to be awful.  His presence won't help or hurt the project.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 5, 2012)

I mean, do we really NEED another Great Gatsby..?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 5, 2012)

Supposedly Leo and Maguire are friends in real life. 

I wouldn't be surprised if that had something to do with Maguire getting the part.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 7, 2012)

Luhrmann and DiCaprio again? They did seem to work well back mid-90s film version Luhrmann-style of Romeo and Juliet. Years later, I saw Luhrmann's Moulin Rouge and wasn't very pleased with it. I wonder what will be his take on this movie? Will it also be semi-musical? Will there be lots of fantastic costumes? 

Also, I haven't read The Great Gatsby. Is the story good?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 8, 2012)

^ I thought it was an okay book. 

It isn't exactly what I'd call _gripping_ though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> His character in Inception and Shutter Island were pretty much the same.
> 
> If anything I think he's the only thing that's not awful about this adaptation. The sets look awful, Luhrmann sucks and Maguire as Nick is about the worst casting I can think of.



You forgot to mention how ugly Carey Mulligan looks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2012)

She's not ugly.  She's Irish.  There's a small difference.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Good point, Mider.

I'm guessing Maggie Gyllenhaal and Michelle Williams are Irish, too.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DYocchcG_e8[/YOUTUBE]

Finally watched a trailer and was rather surprised to see Amitabh Bachchan as an actor in the movie.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2013)

Leo only gets better with age. Like George Clooney.

Except Leo gets fatter



Yasha said:


> You forgot to mention how ugly Carey Mulligan looks.
> 
> Good point, Mider.
> 
> I'm guessing Michelle Williams are Irish, too



I'm disappointed in you


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2013)

MidnightToker426 said:


> Baz Luhrmann's The Great Gatsby comes out later this year.
> 
> I think leonardo DiCaprio was a terrible casting choice for gatsby, his round blob of face and angst will  mess it up.


I believe you.  He has screwed up every trailer I have seen so far.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2013)

by now, anyone who's seen the trailer know it's not dicaprio that's the problem here...it's baz luhrmann


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2013)

this gon' suck

maybe I'll enjoy it anyway


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Supposedly Leo and Maguire are friends in real life.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that had something to do with Maguire getting the part.




I like Maguire more than DiCaprio. DiCaprio is horrid


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2013)

DiCaprio deserves an Oscar 'cause he was in Inception.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2013)

Maguire deserves an Oscar for playing the only good fucking super hero.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

^Haha yeah, I liked a lot his Spider-Man. Brings back many memories.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 16, 2013)

I LOVE Leonardo Dicaprio! He is an awesome actor and all his movies are badass. Though the trailer doesn't amuse me at this point so I'm not gonna go see it at the theaters. But yeah, you guys need to stop being jelly, and he's not ugly, he's super freakin' hawt.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 16, 2013)

Honestly, Great Gatsby is one of those books I don't think would make a great movie adaptation in general.



Mider T said:


> She's not ugly.  She's Irish.  There's a small difference.





Yasha said:


> Good point, Mider.
> 
> I'm guessing Maggie Gyllenhaal and Michelle Williams are Irish, too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> DiCaprio deserves an Oscar 'cause he was in Inception.


No     .



Grape said:


> Maguire deserves an Oscar for playing the only good fucking super hero.


And no.

Maguire in particular was terrible.  (Probably not fair since Dunst was every bit as bad.)  Those faces he made when he was trying to hold that train.  Any time he had to cry during the franchise.  Those memories will haunt me for the rest of my life.

Maguire was awful and all three films atrocious.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 17, 2013)

"Leo is ugly"

"Great Gatsby is an average book"

"This movie looks horrible"

"Baz is the problem"

"Maguire sucks"


Posting in troll thread.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2013)

No, the Great Gatsby remake is going to screw up the Great Gatsby remake.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Supposedly Leo and Maguire are friends in real life.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that had something to do with Maguire getting the part.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2013)

Tekkenman11 said:


> "Leo is ugly"
> 
> "Great Gatsby is an average book"
> 
> ...


Bolded what I find to be legitimate gripes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2013)

Perfect cast?

Casey Affleck
Rebecca Hall


----------



## blackbird (Apr 17, 2013)

Tekkenman11 said:


> *"Leo is ugly"
> *
> "Great Gatsby is an average book"
> 
> ...



Well, that is obviously bullshit. 

Personally, I found that the book disappointed me more than any other novel I've read, although much of that can be attributed to the extreme hype surrounding it, and I still can't imagine it as a good movie today. Not that the trailers helped.


----------

